# Thanks to Gen X, these five classic German cars posted the biggest gains of the last decade



## Bahnburner (Mar 8, 2020)

They snuck in a couple of Benz's, but it's mostly Bimmers 









Thanks to Gen X, these 5 German cars posted the biggest gains of the last decade - Hagerty Media


As classic car enthusiasts look to hedge their bets against inflation, these Deutsch-built classics may no longer be affordable.




www.hagerty.com


----------

